# Poor West Ham



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Went out last night and saw 3 West Ham supporters playing football with a hedgehog. Went to phone the RSPCA but changed my mind when the hedgehog scored :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

:lol: 

I bought a premiership toolbox yesterday, but it had no Hammers in it.  

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone know any Chelsea jokes - my Son in Law is getting on my nerves with the Hammers jokes!

Joe


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

joedenise said:


> Anyone know any Chelsea jokes - my Son in Law is getting on my nerves with the Hammers jokes!
> 
> Joe


Torres - he's a Chelsea joke.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Quick Chelsea joke for you - 

Two blokes were walking through a cemetery when they happened upon a tombstone that read:
"Here lies John Sweeney, a good man and a Chelsea fan."
So, one of them asked the other: "When the hell did they start putting two people in one grave?"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Breaking News - 

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich will today drive Spanish striker Fernando Torres into the middle of a big field and let him be free the club have confirmed, after the World Cup winner failed to be domesticated successfully into his London environment. 
The Russian billionaire claimed it was one of the hardest decisions he’d ever had to make, as a weak Torres will be forced to fend off wild prey like foxes, or possibly even a badger, but Abramovich concluded it was either that or flushing him down a toilet.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Breaking News -
> 
> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich will today drive Spanish striker Fernando Torres into the middle of a big field and let him be free the club have confirmed, after the World Cup winner failed to be domesticated successfully into his London environment.
> The Russian billionaire claimed it was one of the hardest decisions he'd ever had to make, as a weak Torres will be forced to fend off wild prey like foxes, or possibly even a badger, but Abramovich concluded it was either that or flushing him down a toilet.


Keith-Dont give up your day job mate.. :?

Steve


----------

